# Vinyl cutter



## jackydanang (Oct 18, 2015)

I want to make a T Shirt with heat transfer paper by by Vinyl Cutter Plotter with contour cutting but i don't know the kind of the paper, is there anybody let me know that kind of paper?Many thanks!


----------



## jcprinting (Oct 10, 2010)

its called heat transfer vynil.


----------



## scudeater (Aug 18, 2011)

jackydanang said:


> I want to make a T Shirt with heat transfer paper by by Vinyl Cutter Plotter with contour cutting but i don't know the kind of the paper, is there anybody let me know that kind of paper?Many thanks!


For single colour designs the answer above is right but if this is a full colour design you want to cut out and print then there are a few options, most suppliers have their own version. The only one I know by name is OBM. If you look through suppliers' papers for dark garments and read any instructions you should be able to find options.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

jcprinting said:


> its called heat transfer vynil.


its called inkjet transfers paper not HTV. you dont contour cut htv you cut it out. he need to use inkjet transfer then make a contour cut outline around the image and place registration marks so the cutter that has contour cutting can read them .


----------

